
Show HN: Sesame, a self-aware digital assistant that protects your messages - jobdog
http://sesame.chat
======
jobdog
We created Sesame because we believe private ownership and nuanced control
leads to better communication. Sesame's Cognitive Messengers audit every
message and their attendant permissions independently for you, and give you
the ability to take back your messages from any device, whenever, forever.

------
jobdog
...So if you break up two years from now, you can take all of your messages
and pictures back :)

------
somidscr21
Any plans for an Android app? This sounds like something I want to try out.

~~~
jobdog
Yep, that's next :-)

